# Nuflor dose in newborn lambs



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

I was at an auction on friday. Several sheep bought from the same buyer. Everytime there was a young lamb with the ewe, the buyer didnt want them, had the auctioneer send the lambs through without the mom (why???) so I came home with 4 lambs. 3 texas dall and a jacob. Two of the Dall were born the day before at check in, one was a few days old. The jacob ewe taking the bottle perfectly. The other three are the typical fighters. I have only gotten a total of 4-6 oz into each of them since they came home. I am worried as its taking so long to get them going so have been giving 30 cc lactated ringers sub q. a day. The two younger ones are getting better, one was floppy the day I got him so gave selenium orally and improved. The older one is really bad with the bottle. Yesterday i noticed crust her eyes and nose. Also the jacob seems the need to catch her breath after each ounce or so. I am guessing the stress is bringing on some pneumonia. I have nuflor, should I give it to the two, and if so what dose? I also have penn and la-200.


----------



## kirsten (Aug 29, 2005)

One cc of nuflor. Just remember that it is a very stingy shot so they will make a fuss when you inject it.
That is weird that the buyer didn't want the lambs. Was it a packing house buyer? If it wasn't, I hope those ewes don't get mastitis. If it was, I guess he just wanted kill ewes and didn't want to pay by the head like they often do with ewes and lambs. You get cooler lambs coming through your sale barn there than we do here!


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks, i gave her 1/2 cc this am and she did do the alligator roll!

I couldnt figure out why they didnt want the lambs either but whatever! This was an exotic sale so thats why they were there. I thought they were katahdins but the sale slip said dall. Seemed a bit meaty for dalls.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

That is very disturbing, should be laws against that.
Good for you for picking up these young babies !

How much do these lambs weigh, I would have thought 1/2 cc dose of Nuflor ?

If anyone in your household has asthma, a puff of Albuterol inhaler works very well, in addition to the Nuflor.

Deb


----------



## Shoupie (Mar 21, 2009)

I give my guys 1cc when their noses start to run. Probably a meat buyer especially around this time of year a lot of ethnic holidays so a greater demand for goats and mutton(don't know why you'd want to eat that though yuck.) Naxcell and baytril also work great on pneumonia if they are resistant to nuflor. Good luck with your new babies


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

lasergrl said:


> I was at an auction on friday. Several sheep bought from the same buyer. Everytime there was a young lamb with the ewe, the buyer didnt want them, had the auctioneer send the lambs through without the mom (why???) so I came home with 4 lambs. 3 texas dall and a jacob. Two of the Dall were born the day before at check in, one was a few days..... QUOTE]
> 
> Good on you LG for picking the lambs up but it appalls me that this is allowed to happen and why is it allowed to happen? In NZ, if ewes with lambs at foot go through the saleyards they are sold as a unit and there are no if's, but's or maybe's about it. That is how they are being sold and any buyer wanting to leave the lamb behind would be told to take a running jump, preferably off a high cliff. It is an animal welfare issue and no stock agent would take the risk of losing his auctioneers license.
> 
> ...


----------

